# Starting Nuc (s) from feral hive



## Bee Matt

A friend lives on the edge of a large tract of public woods. In the woods there is a feral hive in a large tree. 

His place is about 8 miles from my bee yard. 

I will place a swarm trap on his property in spring and hope for a swarm.

My question......... 

Next Spring, Can I take a 10 frame deep, place 6 frames of drawn foundation in it, place 2 frame feeders in it filled with 1:1 syrup and drip of lemon grass oil (for scent attractant), and place out on my buddies land. 
After a day or two, when the feral bees have found it and taking the syrup, close up the entrance and trap the feral foragers in the box. Take the box home, pull the feeders and add 2 brood frames from one of my hives filled with fresh eggs, larva and capped brood. Then open up after a few days / week and in essence have a box full of bees comprised of feral foragers and two frames of brood with a few nurse bees that came from one of my hives ?

Thinking I could get a nice strong nuc going by using donated feral bees and not taking too much from my hive. 

Thoughts ?


----------



## Eikel

Yes you can, can't say I'd agree with it but .... Personally, I'd take the 10 frame box with one drawn comb, four empty frames (with a screw on either side to keep everything in place), a smear of LGO and put that on your buddy's place. Forget the syrup and putzing with a bunch of foragers or donations from your other hive.


----------



## msl

I don't see you catching that many forgers to make it worth all the work, hang a swarm trap and go back to working your bees


----------



## Grady Stanley

msl said:


> I don't see you catching that many forgers to make it worth all the work, hang a swarm trap and go back to working your bees









Agree!


----------



## Bee Matt

Ok. Sounds like I'll just stick with putting out the swarm traps. 

I was thinking I could get quite a few bees to start a hearty nuc. Maybe not worth it.


----------



## JWPalmer

I bet that feral hive throws off several swarms per year. I would work the traps from April till July, maybe later in your neck of the woods.


----------

